# BBat50 says hello



## BBat50 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, 

I discovered the martial arts over the last five years. After half a lifetime of changing the channel if there was a fight on, I'm now watching on TV and going to see local MMA amateurs.

I blog about it. This week, I'm puzzling over the differences between kenpo & Muay Thai self defense.  Stop by the blog and see if you can help me puzzle it out.

This is an intimidating forum based on the quality of the customizations of everyone's posts.  I had thought that I was techie....


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Kacey (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Don't let the "customization" scare you off - most of us had lots of help from the staff when we started, to reach where we are today.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 29, 2008)

Ignore all of that costumization stuff and just read and post.
Later on, try some of that stuff, but don't worry about it for now.  This is a good forum, so welcome and enjoy!

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## morph4me (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2008)

welcome to the forum  I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## MJS (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT , and enjoy your visit.


----------



## BBat50 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the warm greetings.

Again, let me invite you to visit my blog and comment on my comparison of the two systems of self-defense.  

Kenpo
Reference-point - haganah-derived, similar to jitsu


----------



## lemon_meringue (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello *BBat50*, welcome to MT 

Had a quick look at your blog there. Now, I know very little about karate, so I can't really give you an informed opinion. However, as a martial artist I felt that the reference point techniques were far more effective, as they worked on taking the attacker off balance. They actually reminded me of some of my own ju-jitsu techniques. I'm sure someone who knows far more than me will give you a better answer!

I must say, it's a very good and comprehensive blog you've got there, especially with all the kata videos. The dedication to your art is commendable.


----------

